# Tpms problems



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes. Every time the tires move position.

You can buy your own tool from Amazon. They're cheap


----------



## gustafsonk61 (Nov 29, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

gustafsonk61 said:


> Just wondering I bought a 2017 chevy cruze and the dealership switched the front tires to the back and the back to the front I'm just wondering if the tire sensors have to be reset


Welcome Aboard!

They should have done that for you. Is the TPMS light on?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

